# lire une image dvd



## bensouze31 (6 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je me suis acheté un dvd interactif du code de la route.
Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de le transférer dans l'ipad et si oui comment?
Mon ipad est en 5.0.1 et jailbreaké et je suis sous mac.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2012)

Non, impossible.

C'est l'équivalent d'un logiciel. Donc, compatible seulement avec les lecteurs de DVD.

Tu peux seulement importer les éventuels vidéos, mais à mon avis, ça ne sert à rien.


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Février 2012)

Télécharge une app du code de la route directement sur l'iPad, ça serait beaucoup plus aisé :rateau:


----------

